# Beard & Mustache compition winner



## SkullsFB (Jul 7, 2014)

I won longest mustache at the Montrose County Fair & Rodeo in the first annual Beard & Mustache compition. It was silly but worth a laugh. I am third from the left.

Daniel


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Good thing Charles wasnt there. He'd have given yall a run for your money.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

reset said:


> Good thing Charles wasnt there. He'd have given yall a run for your money.


well said


----------



## SkullsFB (Jul 7, 2014)

Yup too bad, his picture would have been through front page of the paper instead of mine.

Daniel


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter (Feb 27, 2014)

That guy second from right looks like Godein from Duck Dynasty!


----------

